# Is Cerwin Vega any good any more?



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

A local shop has a barely used Vega series 12 in a sealed box and a Vega series 250watt amp (their latest models) combo for sale for $175. (I'm sure they would take less than that for it). I was thinking about picking it up just to play around with and see how it sounds. I know this isn't high end equipment but I was unable to find much info via search. Anyone have any experience with their latest stuff? I'm wondering if it would be a complete waste of my time. 

Here are the links to the sub and amp

Cerwin-Vega Mobile VEGA 250.2 Amplifier

Cerwin-Vega Mobile VEGA 12" Subwoofers


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

they used to make awesome stuff. i haven't heard anything bad about the newer Vega subs or Vega amps. doesn't look like a bad deal to me. not sure what the rest of your system consist of. will it be enough bass? i wouldn't be too worried about anything else.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like their cheapest stuff, I'd price it new to compare. I have not heard of their stuff being bad at all, I have a 10 I got used but never tried it yet its 600rms rated. But I think a lot of entry products from well known names can perform I've used a lot of that stuff. The cheapest alpine/pioneer/MTX/etc can sound really good in the right installs while you are taking much more risk to buy a no-name or cheaper/smaller brands than those. Some of the big names have sold off and you never know what will happen, but some have been around a long time the same company for good reason.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mires said:


> A local shop has a barely used Vega series 12 in a sealed box and a Vega series 250watt amp (their latest models) combo for sale for $175. (I'm sure they would take less than that for it). I was thinking about picking it up just to play around with and see how it sounds. I know this isn't high end equipment but I was unable to find much info via search. Anyone have any experience with their latest stuff? I'm wondering if it would be a complete waste of my time.
> 
> Here are the links to the sub and amp
> 
> ...


Its hard to go completely wrong if the sub is in the right box. Not a bad deal and CV still make decent subs but for $200, you can get a JL w1, box and amp too. 

add $50 and you can get a tc sounds/dayton/peerless sub, amp and box. 

On the cv side, it may sound good and if worse comes to worse you got that 2 channel ab amp for any other situation you may foresee in the future.

If it was me:

Peerless 830876 10" XXLS Subwoofer 4 Ohm

.5 sealed enclosure

and this

US Acoustics USX 2080 amplifier | eBay

You want more power and a 12?

amp

US Acoustics USX 2150 amplifier | eBay

JBL GTO1214 12" Single 4 ohm Grand Touring Die-Cast Series Subwoofer

1 cuft sealed

Im sure theyd go cheap if you made an offer


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I don't plan on using this as a long term setup. I just thought about picking it up and giving it a listen, maybe write a mini review since not many people use their stuff anymore, and then probably flip it. Maybe give it to my brother or something. I'm 100% sure it wouldn't give me the output that I want at only 200ish watts. I just thought it would be interesting to see what it would do. I mean a sub/box/amp combo is pretty hard to beat for $175 (or less).


----------



## Gmbigblock (May 20, 2020)

tyroneshoes said:


> Its hard to go completely wrong if the sub is in the right box. Not a bad deal and CV still make decent subs but for $200, you can get a JL w1, box and amp too.
> 
> add $50 and you can get a tc sounds/dayton/peerless sub, amp and box.
> 
> ...


I have 2 12" dvc 2ohm vega series subs & 2 12" alpine bass lines! I'm tickled ****less with them ! Very good speakers I have a 2,200watt soundstream amp. 4 subs wire to 1 ohm ! I had a older encloser the vegas blew it apart in 3 or 4 days


----------

